# Cinema Sins



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 4, 2015)

I love watching these they are very funny. The Harry Potter ones are my favorite.
Warning : Cursing 






Since I can't link two videos here's a link to the Fellowship of the Ring:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLoobrbKepE


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I laughed until I cried during the 50 shades one.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, I discovered this channel a little while ago, and I went back and watched pretty much every sin video they made. It's really interesting how even the most highly regarded movies can have niggling issues.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 5, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> Yeah, I discovered this channel a little while ago, and I went back and watched pretty much every sin video they made. It's really interesting how even the most highly regarded movies can have niggling issues.



What makes me laugh is how gosh darn angry people can get concerning the sins found by Cinema Sins.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 5, 2015)

Check out the sin count in the new Star Wars trailer!

*[WARNING: cuss words]*


----------



## Reaver (Aug 5, 2015)

Honest Trailers are better.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 5, 2015)

_Honest Trailers_ is a big fave here as well, but I've watched a couple of _Cinema Sins_ recently as well.


----------



## Nagash (Aug 9, 2015)

Honest trailers are amazing - thanks to John Bailey's voice...

I mean, the Walking Dead one ? I just peed myself frantically...


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 10, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> What makes me laugh is how gosh darn angry people can get concerning the sins found by Cinema Sins.



Yeah, I mean if a movie is highly regarded, with sins and all, then it did some things so incredibly right that nobody even noticed or cared.

I think it's also a case of people taking even a small criticism of something they like and internalizing it as it being a criticism of them.


----------

